# Uk replacement Ulka/CEME pumps.



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all, just thought I would share this, as it can sometimes be difficult to 'source' parts in the UK. Just ordered a replacement Ulka EX5 pump for my Euro 2ooo Junior (originally fitted with a CEME vibe pump), after searching the web, this was the best price and only £4.50 for delivery, might be useful to someone:

https://www.chsinteractive.co.uk/electrical-components/spares-domestic-appliances/coffee-makers-espresso-spares/universal-pumps/pump-ex5-230v-48w-universal.htm


----------



## seoras (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!

I was googling looking for a UK supplier of this pump and found your posting on these forums.

Pump was delivered today which was next day delivery by standard post.

So I can recommend the dealer too!


----------



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your help - still struggling however, I've tried unscrewing when the machine's been hot and cold - I don't like the sound of 'folding' the shower screen like a calzone though!! Think I'm going to go down to B&Q to buy a screwdriver that will fit the screw properly. Is there one which is tried and tested?


----------

